# Phenibut



## samat631 (Apr 30, 2007)

this stuff seriously helps me sleep. and great for social anxiety too which has always been a big problem for me. is the fda eyeing this product and considering taking it off the market?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2007)

Not that I've ever heard of.  Phenibut is a nootropic.  Have you ever tried GABA?  That's what I prefer.


----------



## samat631 (Apr 30, 2007)

i heard that phenibut crosses the blood brain barrier more efficiently than gaba


----------



## samat631 (Apr 30, 2007)

anybody else prefer GABA over phenibut?


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 30, 2007)

if they take it off there are precription drugs that will do it better so don't worry.  If it works for you keep it up its a lot cheaper then the stuff i take.  gaba didn't do shit for me


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2007)

Each nootropic works differently for each person.


----------



## 0pete9 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have used gaba many times, I just gotta make sure I dont take too much cuz last time I did I thought I was going to have a heart attack. It left me breathless for a minute or two but thats common with taking too much gaba. I havent tried the phenibut, what is it?


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 30, 2007)

I've used a gram or two a few tiems I didn't experience much in terms of effects. But the next day it always felt like I had a hangover and it would last until the end of the next day.


----------



## freEQnasty (May 1, 2007)

I also tried GABA and didnt get any positive effects, just a flushed/warming feeling. The phenibut, once i found my fitting dose between 3-4 grams, is great. It takes about an hour or more to take full effect but once it does i definitely notice a little buzz. But i have to make sure i drink tons of water and eat something or else i will also get that hangover feeling and upset stomach the next morning. If used correctly it can be fun. Some compare phenibut to a valium feeling.


----------



## samat631 (May 2, 2007)

people compare it to valium? ive tried valium this seems different. what other prescription meds are out there that work like this?


----------

